# Grade schools in DF



## LarsH (Mar 26, 2014)

We are looking for a school for our 10 yr old boys (5th grade) in DF. We heard that Green Gates was good but have just read on forums that many teachers have left and the head master is incompetent. We've heard mixed to bad reviews of West Hill academy and we are unable to get get places at the American School Foundation. 

Do you have any information, recommendations or warnings about other schools?

Our boys do not speak spanish (yet). Where we live will depend to a large extent on where the school is, but my partner will be working in Technoparque so that is another factor.

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------

